# Co2 system for a 55 gallon



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Disposable cartridges aren't refillable.

For a tank you could use pretty much any normal CO2 tank. Oftentimes brewing or welding tanks are used (I refill my 5lb cylinder at a local welding place). However, you will also need to buy a regulator (preferably with solenoid) and a diffuser. Bubble counter and drop checker are also good to have. Getting a reg w/ solenoid would allow you to put it on a timer to conserve CO2; otherwise you'd have to run it 24/7 unless you manually close the needle valve each night.


----------



## Tormentor (Jun 22, 2013)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Disposable cartridges aren't refillable.
> 
> For a tank you could use pretty much any normal CO2 tank. Oftentimes brewing or welding tanks are used (I refill my 5lb cylinder at a local welding place). However, you will also need to buy a regulator (preferably with solenoid) and a diffuser. Bubble counter and drop checker are also good to have. Getting a reg w/ solenoid would allow you to put it on a timer to conserve CO2; otherwise you'd have to run it 24/7 unless you manually close the needle valve each night.


Hi and thanks for replying, excuse my ignorance but I'm not that familiar with co2 tanks and stuff so could you explain me a little bit more what solenoid and drop checker is? And is there is any you suggest like specific model or brand? Thanks and the place where this could be bought.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Check out green leaf aquariums. They have full co2 setups that come with everything you need, you can also buy things piecemeal. The other thing that is really nice is they have great articles on co2 that are geared toward beginners. Being a co2 newb myself (and having just ordered a complete setup from them), I found their articles really helpful.
https://greenleafaquariums.com/
http://blog.greenleafaquariums.com/2009/01/20/the-complete-co2-system/


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Solenoid is an electrical switch: it is closed when there's no power, open (allowing co2 to go through) when powered. Usually used with a timer to turn on co2 when the lights are on and to turn off co2 when the lights are off.

There are about 4 models that are popular and that have been tested by aquarium folks.

Check out stickies in Fertilizer section and threads by bettatail and oldpunk78.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Drop checker is a simple in-tank gizmo that gives you an approximation of co2 concentration in your tank. They run $10-$20 and you can buy them from ppl here on TPT, eBay, and many other retailers. Just Google it.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tormentor (Jun 22, 2013)

tithra said:


> Check out green leaf aquariums. They have full co2 setups that come with everything you need, you can also buy things piecemeal. The other thing that is really nice is they have great articles on co2 that are geared toward beginners. Being a co2 newb myself (and having just ordered a complete setup from them), I found their articles really helpful.
> https://greenleafaquariums.com/
> http://blog.greenleafaquariums.com/2009/01/20/the-complete-co2-system/


Thanks, I really appreciate the help! Btw if it is you the one in the picture you are beautiful,  thanks again.


----------



## Tormentor (Jun 22, 2013)

OVT said:


> Drop checker is a simple in-tank gizmo that gives you an approximation of co2 concentration in your tank. They run $10-$20 and you can buy them from ppl here on TPT, eBay, and many other retailers. Just Google it.
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


Thanks btw do these drop checkers come as a separate unit or they come with the regulator? As one whole piece? Thanks for the help.


----------



## s3rca (Feb 17, 2013)

Tormentor said:


> Thanks btw do these drop checkers come as a separate unit or they come with the regulator? As one whole piece? Thanks for the help.


Drop checkers are separate from the regulator.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Tormentor said:


> Thanks, I really appreciate the help! Btw if it is you the one in the picture you are beautiful,  thanks again.


haha that is me, thank you


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I also recommend Green Leaf Aquariums. I've had good experiences with their Atomic regulator v3


----------



## Notorious93 (Jun 3, 2013)

If you want to save a bit of cash get a 20oz co2 tank for $20 and an aquateck regulator for $85. You'd be filling up once a month or every two months depending on dosage. Refills would be $3-$5 depending where you go. Second choice is craigslist.

other than that your looking at a pretty penny being spent for a pro setup. I feel your pain though. I had the disposable 45g setup before and it killed me


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

I definitely recommend getting the largest tank possible. Getting a tank that's too small and having to refill all the time is a hassle. You should probably get at least a 5lb tank.


----------



## Tormentor (Jun 22, 2013)

tithra said:


> haha that is me, thank you


You are welcome missy!:wink: And I've just checked your tanks, they both look beautiful, love the Orandas too!


----------



## Tormentor (Jun 22, 2013)

Notorious93 said:


> If you want to save a bit of cash get a 20oz co2 tank for $20 and an aquateck regulator for $85. You'd be filling up once a month or every two months depending on dosage. Refills would be $3-$5 depending where you go. Second choice is craigslist.
> 
> other than that your looking at a pretty penny being spent for a pro setup. I feel your pain though. I had the disposable 45g setup before and it killed me


Oh man you have no idea, but yeah thanks for the advice though, really apreciate the help


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I used a Fluval 88g for about 9 months. For the amount of $$ I have spent on the cartriges I could have bought a 'pro' setup .

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, I also have been using the fluval 88g system on my 40 gallon, it has gotten quite expensive and is really just not adequate for a tank that size.... It took awhile but I finally saved up for the GLA 'choice' co2 system. I am sure there are cheaper ways to put together a co2 system than buying a full setup like this, but being a beginner with co2 I wanted to go with something that already came with everything I needed and was from a trusted source. I went back and forth between this and a paintball setup and just decided to bite the bullet and get one that I know will work with any tank, even if I decide to upgrade.

GLA has gorgeous drop checkers that I would love to upgrade to at some point, but for now I just went with cheapy knock offs from ebay


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Not to rain on anyone's' parade...
A lot of people report getting excellent service from GLA, I got none.
Their full size systems seem to be using single-stage, so called 'beer" regulators. Not something that I would expect (or use), especially in that price range.
YMMV.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toby_kourtney (Jun 29, 2013)

I second getting the biggest tank possible I have GLA paintball regulator and 24 ounce tank on my 75 gallon and it only lasts 1-2 weeks tops.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

You can search amazon for co2 regulator and solenoid. I've seen aquateks and Milwaukee units there. I'm familiar with the name but don't have any experience with these units. You can also find co2 tanks on amazon but you'll have to get it filled locally.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

How deep down the rabbit hole do you want to go?



OldPunk's How to build a co2 regulator

After hours and hours and weeks and weeks of reading and research, some luck on ebay, I ended up with this and a 5lb tank:


----------

